
Custom business software for $12/hour  - J3L2404
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/your-business/business-categories/customer-experience/custom-business-software-for-12-bucks-an-hour/article1757284/
======
ojbyrne
"get ready for this – access to first-quality software developers at the very
low cost of $12 an hour. "

followed further down by:

"Lots of rough edges: For all its simplicity and low cost, Applane is not
Salesforce or LiquidPlanner or Basecamp. And you will feel it. Features are
rugged. Google Ranking data and sales conversion tools were not first-rate.
And do not expect that fun Web 2.0 feel of a BatchBook, or even a Capsule CRM
Tool. Plus, overall, the code can be slow, particularly for larger databases.
The company said it is upgrading to new server technology to address that
issue."

These two seem in conflict.

~~~
bguthrie
Even without that second statement, $12 is well below market rate in India,
where the IT talent market is extremely competitive. There are some great
people there, but expect to pay somewhere in the range of $40-50 for "first-
quality" software developers, which is still well below US rates for
comparable talent but not the cost advantage it might at first seem.

~~~
mashmac2
Well, after having read the article... it appears that you pay $12/user/month
(after the first 2) from your business for the software, plus $12/hour for
development.

So, you actually are paying more for the add-ons to their software, plus
you're locked in to their system.

------
ig1
It's an interesting approach, because presumably Applane continues to own any
customization work they do and can feed back changes into their core product.
Essentially subsidizing the company's cost of development.

Plus given the customers are paying for the new features, they know it's
features that their customers actually need (as opposed to want).

------
known
[http://web.archive.org/web/20070629080910/http://www.namesys...](http://web.archive.org/web/20070629080910/http://www.namesys.com/support.html)

------
viggity
Good luck to anyone who tries that. My experience suggests you're going to
need it

~~~
dgabriel
You get what you pay for, this much is true.

